# Best Buy On Purify Small Water Bottles?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Looking for water bottles that purify water on the go.Any suggestions?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Sawyer Inline Water Filter with 34oz Bottle...model SP140...claims to remove 99.99999% of bacteria, cysts and protozoa with a 0.1 micron absolute hollow fiber membrane inline filter. It retails for around $37.00 (at wally-world). The Sawyer website shows a different bottle with a filter cleaning syringe (for filter back-flush) under the SP140 designation, so the wally-world version is probably an older model.

Here's the Sawyer water solutions page for detailed product info (has all of their water products):
http://www.sawyer.com/water.html


----------

